#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month - 2015

## Naraness

June's Member of the Month is a real jewel. You all know her from around the forum, and I'm willing to bet that she's brightened up your day once or twice before. It's impossible _not_ to be happy around this one; sunshine is just radiating out from her. Watch out! Sometimes it comes out of nowhere! To get an idea of how adorable she is, just imagine this, mixed with this and all of these. 




> *What does the scouter say about her cuteness power level?*
> 
>  *IT'S OVER 9000*




Spoiler: admit it 









Now, a few facts before we reveal who it is. A girl from Kansas (Although I'm convinced that she's actually from somewhere with unicorns. Maybe Kansas has unicorns... Hmm... What? You don't believe in unicorns? Shun! Shun the non believer!), she's been around longer than most of us; since 2011! Can you believe it? All that time and we never gave her MotM. What's wrong with us..?  :T_T: 

Ahem! 

She's in three different 1x1s and like eight group roleplays including Cold, Pokemon: The Change, Living in Hell, and Star Wars Warzone (How does she keep up like that? Yeesh!) In truth, she's so deeply woven in RPA that she's clearly part of our family. She's even actively participating in the RPA Family thread, in which... I think she's the cousin? It's unclear. That thread is so crazy... I don't know who's who anymore. Okay, I never did.

That's not all, though! She has an art thread and is an avid Downtown fanatic and a club member of the Distraction Pub!

Think you know who it is? 



Spoiler: The Member of the Month for June is... 









Did you get it right? Give yourself a hand! If you got it wrong, well then shame on you. 

But regardless, go give 
P.K. a hug. She deserves it for being so amazing!!

----------


## Kicks

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! CONGRATULATIONS, P.K, YOU ADORABLE GIRL YOU.

----------


## DistortedReality

CONGRATS P.K.!

----------


## Omac

I'M SO AMAZED RIGHT NOW!

P.K. you deserve it!  :*cookie*:

----------


## P.K.

Oh... My gosh guys... Oh... I don't... I can't... wow.. thanks so much....

----------


## Preach

CONGRATS!!!!

----------


## Kris



----------


## P.K.

Thank you so much guys <3

----------


## Megilwen

Congrats P.K!

----------


## Omac



----------


## P.K.

You guys are great <3

----------


## F.O.E

P.K dear...

----------


## F.O.E

And once more, because the forum insists I post twice.

Congratulations.

----------


## P.K.

> P.K dear...


Thank you <3

----------


## Panu

Congratulation P.K.  :-starlite-:

----------


## Waarnemen

Congratulations, P.K.!

----------


## P.K.

> Congratulation P.K.





> Congratulations, P.K.!


Thank you! <3

----------


## Naraness

You deserve it, dear! <3

----------


## P.K.

> You deserve it, dear! <3


I really hope so you guys <3 I hope I'm living up to all that happy sunshine you guys claim I am  :XD:

----------


## GelidPhantom

Already congratsed you in RPA family, but I'll repost here so that the cuteness can be shared with all!

*makes adorable cheesecake jars and rooster cookies* : >

Share these with all of your friends!

----------


## P.K.

<3<3<3<3 thank you Nan!  ::D:

----------


## Kiki

Long time coming, my love! You absolutely deserve it!

 :luv:   :luv:   :luv: 

Congrats!  :C::

----------


## P.K.

> Long time coming, my love! You absolutely deserve it!
> 
>   
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you so much <3  :;loves;:

----------


## Kris



----------


## P.K.

> 


Well that's dandy I guess  :XD:  to bad I don't have a face book!

<3 <3<3<3

----------


## Tatsuke

Congratulations P.K.!  ::):

----------


## P.K.

> Congratulations P.K.!


Thank you! :3

----------


## V

Congrats PK  ::):

----------


## P.K.

> Congrats PK


Thank you V!  ::hug::

----------


## HoneyHeart

*Congrats, P.K. !  Why do you look so sad? You should be*

----------


## P.K.

> *Congrats, P.K. !  Why do you look so sad? You should be*


I don't know what your talking about  :XD:  <3 I am happy!
Thank you!

----------


## Griff

Congratulations!

----------


## P.K.

> Congratulations!


Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Crap

ermagerd pk gg

----------


## Icedream

Crap! You're still around!

----------


## P.K.

> ermagerd pk gg


CRAP! -hugs- 
 ::D:  thank you.




> Crap! You're still around!


-huggles-

----------


## Icedream

I'm so proud of you, P.K.  ::D: 
-huggles-

 :;twitch;:  " You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to P.K. again."

----------


## P.K.

> I'm so proud of you, P.K. 
> -huggles-
> 
>  " You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to P.K. again."


<3 thank you.

heheheheh <3

----------


## DCaesar of Wakanda

Didn't even realize cuz.
*tear in eye*
They grow up so fast.  :XD: 
But fo real tho, congrats P.K. You deserve it.

----------


## P.K.

> Didn't even realize cuz.
> *tear in eye*
> They grow up so fast. 
> But fo real tho, congrats P.K. You deserve it.


haha its alright DC :P <3
-huggles- thank you cuz :3

----------


## Icedream

> congrats P.K. You deserve it.





> Long time coming, my love! You absolutely deserve it!





> You deserve it, dear! <3





> P.K. you deserve it!


What did I tell you? -glomps-

----------


## P.K.

-huggles Hatter- Okay okay you win..

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats pupil.

----------


## P.K.

Thank you Sensi!  ::D:

----------


## Juicesir

Congratulations P.K., well deserved.  :^_^:

----------


## P.K.

> Congratulations P.K., well deserved.


Thank you  ::D:

----------


## Icedream

> Congratulations P.K., well deserved.


yup.

added to the list.

----------


## P.K.

> yup.
> 
> added to the list.


 :XD:  you can stop dat now! you got your point across!

----------


## Icedream

Congratulations, dear. I'm really happy for you.  :urbiggestfan:

----------


## P.K.

> Congratulations, dear. I'm really happy for you.


 :killhug:

----------


## Kiki

:luv:   :luv:   :luv:

----------


## P.K.

:;loves;:

----------


## Kiki

:^_^:

----------


## Toon Yoshi

Yay PK!

----------


## P.K.

> Yay PK!


 :^_^:  <3

----------


## Kiki

I'M KEEPING THIS PARTY TRAIN GOING

----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.

:X3:  cool. I think?

----------


## Mysteria

I'm back just in time to say congratulations!!

----------


## Omac

Party? PARTY!

----------


## P.K.

Nice Toast  :XD:  you danced so hard you toasted yourself!

----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## Kiki



----------


## P.K.



----------


## F.O.E



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## Merry



----------


## P.K.



----------


## The Cockatiel

Whoo-hoo! Congrats, P.K.!

----------


## P.K.

> Whoo-hoo! Congrats, P.K.!


Thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Skeletor

Congrats, P.K.! Nice to see you finally get some recognition, haha.  :;):

----------


## P.K.

> Congrats, P.K.! Nice to see you finally get some recognition, haha.


Thank you!  :-wub-:

----------

